# اصنع بنفسك



## كريم الصحراوي (29 يوليو 2009)

http://www.solideas.com/solrcell/english.html


----------



## الثعلب2000 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

مششششششكور


----------



## علاء يوسف (11 سبتمبر 2011)

شو هادا


----------



## ayesh12 (10 أغسطس 2012)

*اصنع با*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ahmad-11 (10 أغسطس 2012)

غير مفهوم ماهذا


----------



## أبوعمر العمري (14 أغسطس 2012)

شخب شخابيط لخبط لخابيط 
مـ شـ كـ و ر


----------



## jomma (14 أغسطس 2012)

كريم الصحراوي قال:


> Sol Ideas - How to Build Your Own Solar Cell



نأمل وضع مقدمة وشرح للموضوع ولا تكتفي بوضع الرابط


----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------

